# M&P 9/40c Magazine Butt Plate



## V10 Chuck (Jan 5, 2007)

For you M&P 9/40 Compact owners:

I you are not happy with the magazine with the flat plate which came with your purchase, you can call S&W customer service and nicely ask for the extended magazine butt plate (finger rest butt plate) which matches the second magazine which came with your purchase.

More than likely it will be sent free of charge, like my replacement was.

This is what's on my invoice:

Product Code 278360000
MAG TEXT CUR BUTT PLAT M&P9/40


Shoot Straight!


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW you were right. I just spent about 2-3 minutes on the phone with a very nice S&W rep. He is shipping a new finger rest butt plate to us, no charge. SUUHWEEET. BTW - I didn't even ask for it to be free, just told him I was having trouble finding the part to buy and he offered to ship one right out. :supz:


----------

